# Yak fishing photos



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdmi7AoAAF/fgAASQOeAEAAgHAA/7/+gQAHpdtqsQ1MEEp6NphU/Un6TUaZNBqbQTRMhJpk00aaNGhjCYmgwRiGRhMGmUyKbUDT0mg0aBoEAIgGBxS924xlfcf1GRIs2fJ5SBGPywePWnpHpi9FtZYyejZ31LymLHBbMu7oUwY2fTnVnvvLJOe6KF1JB0ux06loRBYRXFn8EtitQU9FcWa6v4aFjkHpyipyUAqv7Xa2/vWFX9p27gcbACTigzpbK88y7tlfIXFrrq5UE/ioQJpDC0g2maZFlsRLIXAseoQJ0Qh25Qz+dClBPPVWy0dohFmpGQaniksSm1T8s/NOjyBJDhakCjiVI0bpHHP38GbkItneE6i6gU2sJc2TvNYgjBgQQG6pC31Ri7DhNCSiySjrZgKs/CVZRvBlJvpCopaVIDDq95ikj2DX1LYmeRLoJVgF0kkhU5uwcnSIpECzYFr6hqHlA/sKJCjU1nLEkD5XASQMPaFrU30A0J01NCdqqp8Kd9qHjQgr3rbXhrnpS2mAgGEGmNpyohREjk5oN2NLhKpSo2ewTZEvfFn4DicybPIqIzGHTIADJCLhKy0IAzrS4S0jSRZxPkgLcll4MltUXPrDgXil4HvOydWKQ6wMW/xdyRThQkNmi7Ao=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red only has the kayak bow and no rods showing but may be useful


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I took this one of you on Saturday mate :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

what about the Pic winner & Yak of the monthly fishing comp or the best monthly pic in the trip reports. 2 seconds of glory for every time one goes to the site.

Just a thought.

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdN56zgAACDfgAAScIWAEoQwHAo/b/+wIACEIp6pvE0JGh6TE2po9R6ammQSqeUnmlNkyhoAGQA9QQqSFhVYs7zkXptPpRnsxTTVQP3Y3RYm5BytPk9knXvAewhcA4cI5IRyGk5aBXO1AFoQ60KCtvCsR3o/VdneBxAMVvrlGawnlFPccJDEkBnQtS95ajrlswcx3NTbMfkxvCvujR6FEoZixVK5/ymirdoKS/i7kinChIabz1nA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWatB7WwAAEHfgAASUOfCAgQiXAo/7/+gMAErDYNU8Uymmyn6UPU0aNAaDymnqYamBKekemo8oAAAADU8imIyp5qmmnpGgep6nqNDaghVp3klWA9cXkJLoblljK3w6gsrd/nOXJlG2FDYetQ9vexsQZCvSM1SDvSXnBN4gwYvrFlDmGKvA+T6/hqTAr2tn01Gs5aLY6aIAjnpKVw6GAt1z1ccnRwUbrywdC7VwOcD1/BNOhmkNA3pLaLeWX8cQiN2i0G3+UeE4Um1dxsLcRW84ZUEcR20KnjFEckAGqOxvqI71SjyIIe1XQ4hX5L9zt3FPU8IEBlRYKDMEg4JQkXrByUutUKYCTOtsAlwwF4V5QaPOMYsM2GaZVojZqxV6FAfUkFmkMigkBi4KcYQQrOYqoZDFr2T8GtcFghFJM+qczCuP4u5IpwoSFWg9rYA


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Heres a pic from one of my quick fix spots.










and one you've all seen before.










Feel free to use em, if not doesnt matter :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh , the time lapse before redirect is too fast, we do not get a chance to see the photos or the akff emblem, any chance of slowing it down, but apart from that well done champion


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Red you have done a great job in providing alternative view of the redirect page, but I wonder if photos are an ideal way for redirecting to the main page even adding extra delay to get a better view.

I know when I go to any web site I want to go the main page and not wait for the a picture to download before I get redirected or have to click on the picture to enter the site. I usually these pages provide no real information except for the site's dedicated users.

For those on broadband the pictures should download quickly but anyone on a dial up the pics may become painful forcing to save the URL which bypasses the redirect page.

I know when I was in Forster on a dial up at mum's, the best speed I could connect to 14.8K and connecting to the site and viewing other forums was very slow, especially the trip reports (which I had to see).

I know I would prefer to be sent directly to the main index page quickly and if the pictures are located on this page or within another forum topic would be a more ideal for me. Pictures within the forums topics there is usually a story behind the picture and that makes the picture a lot more enjoyable to view.

Would it be better in finding ways to keep the history of invaluable posts that we recently lost and improve the speed of the site?

My thoughts. I know you admin guys do a great job, helping to keeping the site alive and well.

Keep the pictures coming.

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWsHhFIAAGBfgAASQYeAEADCGYA//9+gQAH93M6F2DUyNRH6Q0ynqbakADQIp4Kein5JqaDJo0APUEU/ElPBT0Q0ANADQaZICaQwmp4mo0GmmhYCYCJbbrxXr+N4J3Km8QeakOSlxLjv9ubGoK8ZwZkwZGa05lxSpXhWUoMRAERrZ2cVwnJwHvMTvDABYWvhJ2ss0tEp0tjI5lRBxqQIZVaNm0HkraCY7lWCR6M8wU4FqVOUPqmu/TmIYAIOVwBxW6KVEaeU5HTjGpDkQFTsR511cW11aLo0EQ3i4RxSqikKUidjQRy9HjAZFic374QvdTcITTPDj+hH96jOUeq5y2Ouu5bhMFMgla5QvN9VpIRltaBYG6QTkU3A7lgrMNwaNCoLRx1YlnTBtwN/tQGmbKX9mH0vm/bfGYsaaWW1x2vvciBHwQSAruj6cm6OhtZHs94tXWKSp5dVU9jVExDgFiLJNIyk4UPlMHLqbyRJBKcZM2Ax9SFARnz0C50b27CgEAm9Ztgzr2MRFsVX0mDEmrcYDnlR4q83TeRArhYPZDSgGtMuYjEE2wVaXXhomybEMzmdWe46AqFXkyxWwyJKugpQiCb7hSBpCIuxMpsGhNM1kI3Jc4YvkMN6iAmcpZPfywWAhpcBAgL41kI1Uv8XckU4UJBrB4RS


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUOvEZYAACvfgAASUAWIAgQkEAo/7/6wMAD7WkRCemppiGaTQAACKeU2kbUaANqaAACVMJqaJk9IwUyPUNqekQOsMa6N6NK63uqiHOm6N9Rd9uxunG7tMV1U1Fmp47Y1ggiOAzQouOolaCXbMCWBKU8Di2T0Y8iBAvGz+qR2SV4kuEvJfPdWCZbng1Xuqvm1WjQtIOnCtDt9dktDuzXrJQRBJUmg0A1xMF4rMCRNjlEJQKhqY1blK3GE1EBkSxmMKdZNPKzoWf1aHvC3MfvibUuxofGLb8sdiMIeiTF1iRO+qRlTIjOblJSEj2bDycJTq/F3JFOFCQQ68Rlg


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

i DON'T see it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZTB7AMAAC3fgAASUOWAEjVpnCo/7f/gMADamFQ9QNDQABo00AaMgImgTSZpqN6gTIaDABHqDVP1NEaJmphA9RoaDR6TEAxBu8oMrvMl6JHa6DKP2d5n9I1rcyFxyJMUwUAwR7sQOqYTI2uIrQ97wQZU5JYShsjcOd2wFwYNYzkA/acphFSNwy4e+UrOZiMFwIKVCiMN8ErVSW6fvJQs+JAuZ26OC6QVMwIvepY6nGFcSB5VoaRZTteJX3PeyqYWyBdYnnkclFq6XBWwoAZCC+p4RxxJM0s7vtE1oqpaKAf3O39HIDDGICoS8RBToGoUY5RVqW/+LuSKcKEhKYPYBg==


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I can see it with Internet Explorer but not with Firefox... could this be the problem if you can't see it?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

much better, like the link option.

Thanks on the update for the site. :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> YakAtak said:
> 
> 
> > i DON'T see it
> ...


Brilliant!

The URL in the post above has a problem and won't load properly. It tries to include the , when it shouldn't.

I went to the front page http://www.akff.net/ and once a pic loaded, I hit "stop" on the browser bar then "refresh" and it changed the pic. That reliably changed it over. Very nice pics and very professionally done.

Awesome work Redphoenix and co-workers.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh, your a genius, i love it , something to really be proud of, i keep going back for another look , YEEEEHAAA


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wongus said:


> I can see it with Internet Explorer but not with Firefox... could this be the problem if you can't see it?


Danny I use Firefox and was able to see the first pic Red posted, when I typed the URL on a seperate tab

Wont see it again as I always come straight to the forum from my bookmarks, don't log in or out


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Firefox user here, no probs seeing it thus far :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Red,

Got this photo to send to you in full resolution but don't have your email ( Check your private messages ).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSWnFyUAAAdfgAASQAEQAAQAEAAmY5RAIAAxTTIxMTEGpghoaMhBDJw3dUp5vg1G2mJTtU4hJVFFfF3JFOFCQJacXJQ=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work mate, what you said worked first time, I always load the forum from a bookmark.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's one that might interest you, was taken by my phone so not sure if its up to scratch but do with it as you will :lol:

Heres the smaller version









heres the link to the big version

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e363/DieterO/Kayak/DSC00023.jpg


----------



## Hobie-wan (Mar 10, 2006)

G'day Red, hopefully this might be something like you were looking for.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are some that I have that you may want to use.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Red---that photo is great.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeJn7IIAABNfgAASQIdBQKBgEIA+a93gIABoRTyJ6h6TRoaNHqNBoNU8mphAADQaNqCCFrNUSbaPHxTKMrXGGRsgDVdpEqGcCDMQZBGDKMk1J02OLyHb9Jy32qgYlc8grrx8a3m22loYFVGkEBlHDNgT8XckU4UJDiZ+yCA=


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Unfortunately no. The camera was set on 640x480 for the whole trip without me noticing. :evil:

Took 110 photos all at the lowest resolution possible on the camera.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfbSF7AAAA5fgAASYAOAkCEIGAAv/96AIABIiNQGg0aeUeptBANUPUZNGGoaAGNGsIbUv4m2Th+1Tbz2BZiJnA34Vsj2rFIKyUE5iT3AeZwngJAivonQR+QKCYyB1F3JFOFCQ9tIXsA=


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Just found this thread but had noticed the changes, great job Red. Here's one from Corio Bay of my brother - he's a bit far away and the bank obscures a good silhouette but it might make the cut. Never mind it doesn't.

The close up one would need some photoshop work if ever used...a skill i don't possess unfortunately. Once again though its a shame its obscured by the bank.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfSoKloAABTfgAASQAeAUCEMGAAv/92gIABoRTyQ0DQaemo00D1NBqmyanlJ6aepMT1AYjyggB1sCeoeqKXCFilgwvHNtnnw+pzz+IkSEMWrT0p8rUUZbEvEDh47W6augP39BCg1dT7wTZcNI1IoIYQ7gpiTj8TZ41mLGkrsVV9BmUmbKJh5TajHNeBtH+LuSKcKEh6VBUtA


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Is this any good to you? Feel free to use this pic as you see fit.
Peter


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

heres a few of my faves


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh you cheeky genius, you have taken charge of my computer and given me a great new wallpaper, when were you in my house :?: :?: , i didnt see you :!: , and Jerry the wonderdog said nothing, but i booted up the computer and HOGANS GHOST a new main page, ha ha , stoked!!, and its all AKFF, WONDERFUL :shock: :shock:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Red,

Feel free to use this one. It is my brother.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Feel Free to use any from here if you want...

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/450218731DjwlsE

They are all my Kayak Fishing Photos, if you can be bothered looking throught to find a good one 

Dan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUEG/1EAABffgAASQOUAAKUokAA/79+gIACEIqf6mSepkjTTamnqeo0eKPINU/RTQaaAGgAABKydb5QiXTsIyg6S0cbKNJqDc3ZbZ/nv7qzFDwbDORl5G2DOopoUBdNxoJrjyMvF3KHitqpZq+yiVn85kmcCkEqh0S6pPjIZBXCiHVpqiF0Xqid97XihyMLo2eUIXCYBSG+t+YyA0wr+LuSKcKEggg3+og==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh, i have the photo of the kayaks on the beach with the espri in the foreground as my wallpaper, dont know how it got there but it did, its fine , but i would like to use one of the sunset scenes as a wallpaper for my opening page , how do i do it :?: :?:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Red. Do we have a photo gallery on this site? It would be good to view these pics a bit longer, you're gathering some great shots.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

kraley said:


> something I did with some 3d software......


Thats cool Kraley... kinda like AKFF TRON (as in TRON the movie from the 80s)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh, what am i doing wrong , i get one photo and one only and that one has become my wallpaper , its the photo of the kayaks on the beach with espri in the foreground ,how it became my wallpaper i dont know, i am quite happy with it , but its a bit busy for the main menu, i would like to have one of the sunsets instead but have got a bit lost , can you help :?: :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh you genius, i got the wallpaper i like , although havent worked out how to see all the piccies, suffering from senility, premature of course :lol: :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

A couple from fishing over the weekend (well the term fishing is used loosely...there was a lot of paddling involved and no fish). From Theresa Creek Dam in Central Queensland, near Clermont. The barra were on the chew the week before but rain during the week muddied the water and stirred the weed which made it tough.

Actually I lie that nothing was caught...I had to catch the dog about 5 times by the scruff of the neck and pull her back into the boat :lol: Second trip out so she's still learning.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeOeL6wAAA1fgAASYAGwECEJGAAv+9ygIABIaoekA0yaP1QaMmIRTT0mTEybUaZAZPSsAqQbihovlk6N2dNEJOpv+VB5lD14QycuIbHNiYfigjjQD1aAxNg/AWNxdyRThQkOOeL6wA==


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

AHA I found this post again.

Here's a couple I took the other day in the rain. It's not all plain yakking at times, you have to take the good with the bad.


----------

